# Heavyweight V Heavyweight: How do you take your opponent down?



## stonewall1350 (Aug 6, 2017)

I am just wondering how you contend with a fellow heavyweight. Especially in the takedown bracket. What are some low risk high reward moves? I am looking to get my standup game into better form. This is for grappling tournaments and so on. Any takedowns are welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drop bear (Aug 6, 2017)

If they are really husky. Head snap concepts work well.

Otherwise running the pipe or cutting the corner with doubles and singles work OK.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 6, 2017)

- Twist your opponent counter-clockwise, when he resists, twist him clockwise.
- Throw your opponent forward, when he resists, throw him backward.
- Drag your opponent's arm and run in circle. If he resists, throw him backward. If he yields, throw him forward.
- Lift your opponent up, when he resists, push him down.
- ...

If you want to take, you give first.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 12, 2017)

Punch in the face take him down when he's distracted just don't let the ref see...kidding of course


----------



## kuniggety (Aug 12, 2017)

I'll second the above comments about singles, doubles, and head snaps. Also arm drags with a trip are your friend. I'm ~200 lbs so I sit between medium heavy and super heavy.


----------

